# Where to start grsecurity?

## CoderMan

I can start grsecurity with gradm -E, but evidently it doesn't start itself automatically after boot. Google results said that I can just stick the command "gradm -E" in any start-up script I want. So, where would be the proper (and secure) place to do this?

----------

## Sadako

/etc/conf.d/local.start

This is run after everything else, which means your gradm rules will be simpler as they won't need to allow for other daemons starting up.

----------

